# مشكله فى بريمافيرا p6.7 عدم الدخول الى الداتا بيز



## sh2awaa (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فى مشكله ظهرت معى و هى عدم الدخول الى الداتا بيز و بتظهر الرساله التاليه
Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now? 
برجاء من الاخوة الزملاء اللى عندخ طريقه لعمل configuration يشرحها لى 
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه المشكلة ليست مشلكة *configuration و لكنها مشكلة تنصيب البرنامج، و لذلك انصح بعمل remove للبرنامج من ال control panel و اعادة التنصيب مرة اخرى و لكن يجب عمل remove للــ database ايضا

لانه عند دخول للبرنامج iهو دخول على ال database ايضا، و لكن عند سؤاله **Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now

هذا يعنى و جود خلل فى قاعدة البينات او دخول كلمة السر خطاء او اسم المستخدم خطاء

و شكرا
*


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 مايو 2011)

خطأ في الإتصال بقاعدة البيانات تعيد ضبط الإعدادات مرة أخرى


----------



## sh2awaa (17 مايو 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> خطأ في الإتصال بقاعدة البيانات تعيد ضبط الإعدادات مرة أخرى



السلام عليكم ممكن تشرحلى طريقه اعاده ضبط الاعدادات مره اخرى 
و ذللك لان عندى مشروعات على الداتا بيز لا اريد ان افقدها 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 مايو 2011)

سأسجل لك فيديو بسيط يشرح كيفية عمل اتصال بقاعدة البيانات انتظره مني يا أخي


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 مايو 2011)

هذا شرح بسيط أتمنى أن يفيد وأخبرني بالناتج
http://www.4shared.com/file/2q5u_jix/Getting_Started.html


----------



## sh2awaa (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
سوف اجرب هذه الطريقه و اعود اليك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## k.fateh (21 مايو 2011)

Probleme sur Primavera 6.7 sous oracle c'est pas sous sql : comment connecter la base de donneé


----------



## str (21 مايو 2011)

أخي العزيز اذا ظهرت المشكلة مرة أخرى استخدم اسم المستخدم pubuser وكذلك كلمة المرور pubuser واذا لم تضبط معك أعد تشغيل الجهاز وحاول مرة أخرى قبل ان تقدم على حذف البرنامج


----------



## thelordabdo (28 يناير 2012)

اخى magnum 1272003 شكرا جزيلا على الفيديو , كان عندى نفس المشكلة و تم حلها الحمد لله , بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النواري (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدا وبالتوفيق


----------



## blendo_23 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الفيديو متوقف من الصفحة ارجو تحميلوا مرة اخري رجاء للأهمية


----------



## engr.SARY (14 أكتوبر 2012)

dear magnum1272003 Please can you upload the above Video Againthanks for your cooperation


----------



## أحمد عباس الروبى (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن لو سمحتم رفع الفيديو مرة أخرى لأن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mostafa sharf (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الفيديو متوقف من الصفحة ارجو تحميله مرة اخري رجاء لأن الرابط لا يعمل .......ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engsasa (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الفيديو متوقف من الصفحة ارجو تحميله مرة اخري رجاء لأن الرابط لا يعمل .......ولكم جزيل الشكر
وياريت لو فى طريقة اطلع بيها شغلى او السورس اللى كنت عامله على البرنامج حتى لايضيع عملى .ياريت تبلغونا بيها .
وجزاكم الله خيرا.​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لقد كرهت البريمافيرا جدا بسبب هذه المشكلة
العودة لبرنامج ميكروسوفت بروجكت


----------



## محمود جعفرى (20 ديسمبر 2012)

الرجاء حد يساعدنا برفع الفديو مرة اخرى
وجزيتم خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sharawi civil (2 يناير 2013)

الاحوة الاعزاء
لحل هذه المشكلة فقط اوقف تشغيل الجهاز واعد تشغيله مرة اخرى


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 يناير 2013)

الزميل الشعراويالمشكلة اكبر من اعادة التشغيل فنحن يوميا نشغل الجهاز وبدون فائدة


----------



## أنس بن وليد (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... ممكن تروح على ال task bar وبعدين كليك يمين وبعدين تختار start task manager ثم تضغط على خيار services فى الاسفل على اليمين حيظهرلك مربع حوارى فيه عدة سيرفرات ..روح لكل رابط مكتوب عليه oraclواضغط عليه كليك يمين واختار ريسترت بعدين إغلق الجهاز واعملوا ريسترت ويفضل قبل الدخول للبرنامج تعمل configure لقاعدة البيانات بكتابة كلمة السر واسم المستخدم pubuser وسمى الله وانت بتفتح البرنامج وإن شاء الله حيفتح معاكم ... ولا تنسونا بدعائكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز رابط الفيديو لايعمل نرجوا اعادة رفعه جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 يناير 2013)

ارجوا المساعده منكم اخواني 
كلما حاولت تنصيب البرنامج تظهر لي نفس المشكله وهي عدم التوافق في ال sql
ويطلب مني ادخال الرقم السري لبيانات الداتابيز 
ارجوا مساعدتي في حل المشكله لكي اتمكن من تحميله بالشكل الصحيح واستخدام البرنامج


----------



## mahdysaber (9 فبراير 2013)

str قال:


> أخي العزيز اذا ظهرت المشكلة مرة أخرى استخدم اسم المستخدم pubuser وكذلك كلمة المرور pubuser واذا لم تضبط معك أعد تشغيل الجهاز وحاول مرة أخرى قبل ان تقدم على حذف البرنامج



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
هذا حل المشكلة عندي في الاصدار r8.1


----------



## الفراشة الحائرة (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى برجاء تحميل الفيديو لان الرابط غير صالح
شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## Al-Muhandis (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب .. المشكلة ليست في البرنامج .. المشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج ، فلا داعي ابدا لاعادة تثبيت الوندوز - لمن ينصح بذلك .
لمن يواجه مشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج .. وفي حالة انك تستخدم داتابيز اوراكل - وهي المفضلة - ادخل علي السيرفز وقم بتغيير الاعدادات كما في الصورة 
وان شاء الله ستحل المشكلة حل جذري 
لاي استفسار عن تثبيت البرنامج ومشاكله وعمل داتا بيز جديدة .. انا حاضر ان شاء الله


----------



## mody4ever (8 أبريل 2013)

Al-Muhandis قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياشباب .. المشكلة ليست في البرنامج .. المشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج ، فلا داعي ابدا لاعادة تثبيت الوندوز - لمن ينصح بذلك .
> لمن يواجه مشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج .. وفي حالة انك تستخدم داتابيز اوراكل - وهي المفضلة - ادخل علي السيرفز وقم بتغيير الاعدادات كما في الصورة
> وان شاء الله ستحل المشكلة حل جذري
> ...



و ازاي اقدر احل المشكله لو قاعده البيانات SQl ؟


----------



## ISSAMDNN (24 أبريل 2013)

فقط ضع أسم المستخدم admin كلمة السر admin و ستحل هذه المشكلة هههههههههههههه


----------



## fadi_nr (21 مايو 2013)

واخيرا وجدت الحل لهذه المشكلة



1. Click the tab beside database PMDB
2 You will see “Edit Database Connections”
3 Click Configure
4 Check Database alias= PMDB
5 Select Driver type = Microsoft SQL Server/SQL Express
6 Click Next and you will at Configure SQL Server Connection
7 Now here you should enter following -
Host Name = your computer name-PC\PRIMAVERA

(if you open My Computer you will find your computer name at bottomleft corner or open Device Manager your computer name will be at the top)
Database Name = pmdb$primavera
8 Go to next screen and make the user : pubuser, 
and password : pubuser , click Next to Validate database connection 

9 Go ahed by clicking Next, Check Connection Successful!! Dialog & 
Finish

ثم باذن الله سوف يعمل البرنامج


----------



## enghaytham (13 مايو 2014)

fadi_nr قال:


> واخيرا وجدت الحل لهذه المشكلة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نفس المشكلة قائمة ومش عارف أدخل .. الغريب إن الجهاز ده كنت بدخل منه من فترة لحد ما بدأت أشتغل من اللاب ... وحصل الموضوع ده فجأة ومش عارف أدخل أجيب الشغل بتاعى ..!!!


----------



## enghaytham (13 مايو 2014)

Al-Muhandis قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياشباب .. المشكلة ليست في البرنامج .. المشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج ، فلا داعي ابدا لاعادة تثبيت الوندوز - لمن ينصح بذلك .
> لمن يواجه مشكلة في ربط الداتا بيز بالبرنامج .. وفي حالة انك تستخدم داتابيز اوراكل - وهي المفضلة - ادخل علي السيرفز وقم بتغيير الاعدادات كما في الصورة
> وان شاء الله ستحل المشكلة حل جذري
> ...



أنا مش ظاهر عندى حاجة تخص الـ Oracle ... هل معنى كده إن فى حاجة مش مظبوطة ... مع إنى كنت بدخل عادى قبل كده من فترة ..


----------



## enghaytham (18 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة ممكن حد يرد عليا ويشوف لى حل ... ضرورى ...


----------



## ابو عباد1 (4 يوليو 2014)

طلعت عندي نفس المشكلة يا ريت ترجعو تنزلو الفيديو تبع توضيح كيفية حل مشكلة ال Database


----------



## eng abo zeid (12 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحتوا اللى عنده الفيديو ينزلوا مش معقول كدة وانا لو وصلت لحل هكتبه


----------



## eng abo zeid (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الحمد لله لاقيت الحل وطبقته واشتغلت معايا ودخلت عشان افيد بيه حد غيرى عشان عارف انها مشكلة رخمة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV4g8fPoLYA


----------



## sharluk (12 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يا جماعة انا عندى نفس المشكلة 
الرابط اللى عليه الشرح مش شغال 
ارجو المساعدة ارجوكو 
شكراً


----------



## sharluk (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شباب المشكلة عندى ان مش بيظهر سرفر نيم ؟
علشان اكمل باقى الخطوات ؟
لو ممكن حل


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رابط الفيديو محذوف ياريت تعيده اخي الكري


----------

